# Game 79: Bobcats vs. Heat (4/10/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (31-47) vs. Miami Heat (42-35)

7 p.m., Bobcats Arena
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:*
Gerald Wallace was named Eastern Conference Player of the Week for the second time in three weeks. In a 3-1 week for the Bobcats, he averaged 30 points, 10.8 rebounds, four steals and 61 percent shooting from the field.

The Bobcats are giving away fake mustaches tonight to mimic rookie Adam Morrison's look, but he might not play. Morrison sat out Sunday's game in Miami with a sprained knee. Matt Carroll (strained back) also sat. Both missed the morning shootaround as well as Jake Voskuhl but Derek Anderson and Othella Harrington might play.

*HEAT UPDATE:* 
Shaquille O'Neal will not play, because of a death in the family. Forward James Posey was arrested early Monday in Miami on suspicion of drunken driving. Dwyane Wade is back, after missing a long stretch with a dislocated left shoulder.

Bobcats




































Felton/Knight/Wallace/Herrmann/Okafor

Heat




































Williams/Wade/Jones/Haslem/Mourning

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Alonzo Mourning vs. Emeka Okafor. 















Mourning can still put up 20 points in a night, as he almost did Monday night, and Okafor is one of the NBA's best low-post defenders.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Heat win the tip

Gerald opens up with a 3 pointer

5-2 Bobcats 9 min left in the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice shot by Herrmann to get a 3 point play. His one handed thing really helped him there scooping it by Zo and Wade. He's got 5 early points

Heat already have 4 turnovers

10-2 Bobcats 8 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio hits a 3 after nice ball movement

Heat turn it over again leading to a big dunk by Gerald

17-6 Bobcats 5 min left in the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW, alley from Felton to Gerald for another big dunk. He's got 9 on 4/4

Felton's having one of those bad nights again from the looks of it. I think he's 0-4

22-12 Bobcats 3 min left in the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brezec with the block!!??

Gerald with another big dunk. He had 13 in hte 1st

End of the 1st quarter 26-20 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA playing for the first time in a long time and already has 2 three pointers

34-24 Bobcats 9 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Heat are playing sloppy as hell right now. Stupid turnovers and bad shots

BTW, why is Posey playing, didn't he get arrested Monday

43-26 Bobcats 5 min left in the 2nd


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sweet move & Dwade miss the shot?! ugh....J will even missed he tip, they will get over the shock of having Dwade back any minute/game now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Antoine Walker is killing it right now. He's not taking any bad shots and has 14 points. 

43-36 Bobcats 1 min left in the 2nd. 17 point lead disappeared pretty fast

Another foul on the break to Gerald that could have been bad but he wasn't in the air.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Heat are playing sloppy as hell right now. Stupid turnovers and bad shots
> 
> BTW, why is Posey playing, didn't he get arrested Monday
> 
> 43-26 Bobcats 5 min left in the 2nd


Because Riles feels that he mishandled the Robert Hite situation and Posey says he's innocent. 


> Brezec with the block!!??
> 
> Gerald with another big dunk. He had 13 in hte 1st
> 
> End of the 1st quarter 26-20 Bobcats


Not quite. It was going down and over the cylinder, but these Bobcats have really impressed me. Ever sice December 29th, they've been Eastern Conference playoff-caliber. All they need is a guy like Oden or Durant, and they'll make some noise. It's pretty clear right now that the Heat really don't care about this game, and that the Bobcats are playing harder and have been enjoying winning for a change. This franchise is definately headed in the right direction. Oh, and Fabio>Bird.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We are pretty much out of the Oden Duract sweepstakes unless we get some luck. 

Gerald with a nice drive to end the half. He's got 18 first half points

48-36 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton finally hit's an open shot

51-36 Bobcats 9 min 3rd quarter


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Heat have turned the ball over 15 times

Zo and Walker both have 3 fouls and the Heat are short on big men tonight

55-36 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another nice drive by Fabio, and he follows that with a 3 pointer. 15 points for him now

Even Felton's making contested layups now!

66-43 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We're out hustling them for everything right now. You'd think they would atleast want to get redemption after last night's loss but this effort isn't showing it

Please don't get 3 happy DA, you're playing well but there's no need to shoot every time you get the ball

68-49 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

74-55 BObcats at the end of the 3rd

DA has 17 points in his return from in injury


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Riley has the end of bench player's in. So Hollins gets some playing time

81-63 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

How many times is Alan Anderson going to try and drive on the Heat centers before he figures out he can't dunk over them

We're killing them but he hasn't brought anything to this game

Bobcats win 92-82


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot about this game until the first half was nearly over.If there was any excitement to it I missed it.We were in control the entire way.

I really like the lineup we're putting out on the floor right now.Hell Gerald can play shooting guard if he has to next year.All year long we've needed another scorer and if Walter can give us something close to what he is now this team can be good next year with just a couple of nice additions

Hell we're probably playing as well as most teams in the East right now.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald's shot has improved so much. His 3 pointers are actually reliable now instead of just a crap shot.

He's earned himself a lot of money these past few weeks


----------

